# Norwegen - Eagle oder Lowrance X-135/136



## michel66 (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich für meine Angeltouren in Norge ein Lowrance X-85 besessen - dieses habe ich verkauft und möchte nun aufrüsten.

Eine deutlich bessere Auflösung soll es haben (also 480x480 Bildpunkte) und eine Spitzensendeleistung von 4.000 Watt.

Es gibt da einige Modelle, die ich in die engere Wahl genommen habe - jedoch tue ich mich mit der Entscheidung schwer bzw. weiß ich nicht, ob man einige Features für Norwegen überhaupt benötigt:

- DF Doppelfrequenzgeber 50/200 kHz = wozu benötigt man ggf. 2 Frequenzen und lohnt diese Mehrausgabe tatsächlich?

- welcher Geberwinkel ist für Norwegen denn der geeigneteste? 12° / 20° / 35°, wenn man bis Angeltiefen von max. 250 Metern, im Regelfall aber zwischen 30-120 Metern fischt?

- gibt es qualitative Unterschiede zwischen dem Eagle- und Lowrance-Echolot?

Folgende Geräte kämen für mich in die engere Auswahl:
-Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF (wo ist der Unterschied zum Lowrance X-136?)
-Lowrance X-135
-Lowrance X-136 DF

Wenn mir jemand bei der Entscheidungsfindung behilflich sein könnte und gute Tipps/Erfahrungen mit dem einen oder anderen Gerät gemacht hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen davon zu hören.

Vielen Dank


----------



## ralle (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Norwegen - Eagle oder Lowrance X-135/136*

Hallo michel66

Beim DF Geber kannst du umschalten zwischen 50/200 kHz bzw. beide auf einem geteiltem Bildschirm anzeigen lassen. Den 200 er nimmst du zum fischen im flachem Wasser (bis ca. 80m) da der Abstrahlwinkel breiter ist und du so eine größere Fläche absuchst.  Geht es tiefer nimmst du den 50er.  Man hat wirklich eine sehr gute Bodenanzeige und Grayline. 
Eagle und Lowrance sind absolut baugleich.  Kauf ist da Geschmackssache.
Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr das Lowrance 88DF gekauft und in diesem Jahr eingeweiht und bin absolut zufrieden. Ich habe zwar einen Tag rumgemacht bis ich meine Einstellungen so hinbekommen habe wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe - - aber dann.


----------



## Jirko (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Norwegen - Eagle oder Lowrance X-135/136*

hallo micheel #h

wenn du schon mit den gedanken spielst, dir ein DF-lot zu kaufen, dann mach es  hast halt weitaus größere optionen, da du den 50KHZ-geber auch mal bei ner schlepptour in norges fischgründen im flachen nutzen kannst, da dieser im vergleich zum 200er geber einen weitaus größeren abstrahlwinkel hat - ein pfund beim schleppen!

die weiteren vorzüge hat ralle ja schon genannt - geht´s wirklich mal in´s tiefe, kommst du an einem DF-lot nicht vorbei. hat zwar den nachteil, daß weitaus mehr störechos verarbeitet werden, aber im tiefen geht´s eh nur noch um die deutung der bodenbeschaffenheit und deren struktur - fischechos sind ab einer gewissen tiefe eh nicht mehr verwertbar! #h


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Norwegen - Eagle oder Lowrance X-135/136*



			
				michel66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> - DF Doppelfrequenzgeber 50/200 kHz = wozu benötigt man ggf. 2 Frequenzen und lohnt diese Mehrausgabe tatsächlich?
> ......
> ...


In diesem Fall jedenfalls ein DF-Gerät!


----------



## michel66 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Norwegen - Eagle oder Lowrance X-135/136*

Hallo,

ich habe mich nun nach langem "Hin und Her" für ein Gerät entschieden - das Eagle Seafinder 480 DF.
Allen, die mir mit Tipps/Empfehlungen weitergeholfen haben an dieser Stelle recht herzlichen Dank.
Das Anglerboard ist Gold wert in Sachen Informationsquelle.

Besonderen Dank an dieser Stelle an Holger von Angler's Top Shop, selten hat sich jemand so viel Zeit genommen für eine ausführliche Beratung, absolut vorbildlich. #6 

Ich werde meine Errungenschaft im August in Norwegen (Insel Bömlo) ausgiebig testen und hoffe, das das Wetter mitspielt (und die Fische auch) #: 

Viele Grüße und besten Dank - michel66


----------

